
Urbit and the impatience principle - urbit
https://dividuals.wordpress.com/2015/10/23/urbit-and-the-impatience-principle/
======
juped
The mismatch comes about because Urbit is currently for Urbit developers, and
will be for a while - and even by those standards it's in alpha. The path from
, say, "merge this code to a desk manually" to "click this button on your
urbpanel" is just one of infrastructure and schlep work, and it'll inevitably
happen - either our community developers will standardize, or core developers
will come up with something. For a silly analogy, we're still burying the gold
under California and teaching prospectors how to work a pan individually -
BART comes later. (Our user experience will be vastly better than BART, of
course.)

Ideally, the average user won't actually host their urbit, but they will
administrate it, in the same sense that they administrate their smartphone
today. Server administration today is Unix administration, not iPhone
administration. The demand for something that's more like iPhone
administration has, so far, given us more containerized and sandboxed Unixes.
Urbit is a bet that the solution to this demand is developing for a 2010s
network OS rather than running tiny, restricted copies of a 1970s mainframe
OS.

